# **Sound Editing Programs



## jdibble94 (Feb 13, 2008)

Besides Sony Vegas, what are 2 professional sound editing programs in use by Major Motion Picture Studios today?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sound Forge, Pro Tools, Cubase, Cakewalk, Acid Pro, Fruity Loops, Propellerhead ReBirth.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Not sure if the pros use it much, but Adobe Soundbooth is GREAT for basic tweaks.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Fruity Loops and Audacity are good


----------



## criminalfish (Jul 4, 2008)

ableton live is good for quick creations and dj's use it for mixing and internet radio shows.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ah another homework question - lol - seen this exact question so many times here


----------

